# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Blue-fronted Amazon vs Yellow-crowned Amazon

## Epicouros

Έχω καταλήξει σε αυτούς τους δυο αμαζόνες, αλλά είμαι σε μεγάλο δίλλημα,

 :Confused0007:  



 ποιόν απ’ τους δυο;   Βοηθάτε ρε παιδιά,…..η ειδικοί των αμαζόνων κυρίως,….ή όποιος γνωρίζει ή έχει διαβάσει,… ::

----------


## oasis

και τα δυο πουλια κανουν φασαρια με το yellow crown να κανει λιγο περισσοτερη. μια παραμετρος που ισως να παιζει ρολο στην επιλογη σου

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυο φωτογραφιες αυτων των ειδων :

Yellow-crowned amazon :                                              




  Blue-fronted amazon :

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ Εύθυμη για τον κόπο που έκανες να γράψεις τόσες πληροφορίες. Βασικά οι πιο χρήσιμη για μένα είναι αυτό που έγραψες για το θόρυβο και κάτι τέτοιες, τόσο μικρές διαφορές.  Ψάχνω αρκετές μέρες στο διαδίκτυο και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για τα είδη.
  Λόγο εμφάνισης και θορύβου, όπως μου είπες, μάλλον θα επιλέξω Blue Fronted.  Βέβαια δεν αποκλείονται και οι εκπλήξεις,…η μέρα της κρίσεως πλησιάζει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρακαλω κ. Νεκταριε.

Κι εγω ξεχασα να σου προτεινω ενα απο τους δυο παπαγαλους...προτεινω ανεπυφηλακτα το Blue-fronted amazon γιατι οπως ειπες ειναι πολυ προκλητικη εμφανηση του,για τον χαρακτηρα του και για τον λογο θορυβου.....

----------


## Epicouros

> Παρακαλω κ. Νεκταριε.



 Παιδιά,…..πες τε μου ότι μου κάνετε πλάκα εδώ μέσα,……σας το λέω, θα πάω να γραφτώ σε ΚΑΠΗ ρε…. και ακόμα δεν με ζήσατε θα με χάσετε και θα τρέχω σε θέατρα και σε λησμονημένα ταβερνάκια να τραγουδάω με τους συνομήλικούς μου το ¨Ετίναξε την ανθισμένη αμυγδαλιά¨. Κύριε Νεκτάριε ο ένας ρε παππού τη σειρά ήσουνα ο άλλος,….ντροπή και αίσχος.,…Εγώ πάντως αισθάνομαι νέος.


  Πάντως ευχαριστώ *Κ*. Ευθύμη,….θα παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο η γνώμη σου στην απόφασή μου,… έτσι και αλλιώς δεν ακούω άλλους (humor).

----------


## kdionisios

Nεκταριε επειδη η Blue fronted amazon ειναι η αγαπημενη μου αμαζονα δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω αλλο ειδος!
Σου το ξαναλεω και παλι , αν παρεις αυτο το ειδος, προσπαθησε να παρεις κοριτσακι!

Παντως εγω μετα απο συζητησεις με καποιους εκτροφεις ξερω οτι η Yellow Crowned εχει πιο ηπιο χαρακτηρα απο την Blue Fronted.

H πρωτη μου επαφη με Βlue Fronted ηταν το 1990 οταν ηρθε η γιαγια μου απο την Αμερικη κι εφερε μαζι της 2 αμαζονες. 1 Blue fronted (Σαλλυ) και 1 Orange Winged(Μαγκας).
Η Σαλλυ ηταν η αιτια που κολλησα τον παπαγαλοϊό !!!
Απιστευτο πουλι! Μια κουκλαρα με τα ολα της.Με την ομιλια της, τα γελια της, τις ΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ φωνες της, τον τσαμπουκα της και τις πιο απιθανες γκαφες!
Πανεξυπνη και απιστευτο καραγκιοζακι!

Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ζωη με ενα τετοιο πλασμα ειναι πολυ ωραια και μονο βαρετη δεν ειναι, αρκει να ασχολεισαι αρκετη ωρα και να σεβεσαι τις αναγκες ενος τετοιου πουλιου!

----------


## Epicouros

> Nεκταριε επειδη η Blue fronted amazon ειναι η αγαπημενη μου αμαζονα δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω αλλο ειδος!
> Σου το ξαναλεω και παλι , αν παρεις αυτο το ειδος, προσπαθησε να παρεις κοριτσακι!
> 
> Παντως εγω μετα απο συζητησεις με καποιους εκτροφεις ξερω οτι η Yellow Crowned εχει πιο ηπιο χαρακτηρα απο την Blue Fronted.
> 
> H πρωτη μου επαφη με Βlue Fronted ηταν το 1990 οταν ηρθε η γιαγια μου απο την Αμερικη κι εφερε μαζι της 2 αμαζονες. 1 Blue fronted (Σαλλυ) και 1 Orange Winged(Μαγκας).
> Η Σαλλυ ηταν η αιτια που κολλησα τον παπαγαλοϊό !!!
> Απιστευτο πουλι! Μια κουκλαρα με τα ολα της.Με την ομιλια της, τα γελια της, τις ΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ φωνες της, τον τσαμπουκα της και τις πιο απιθανες γκαφες!
> Πανεξυπνη και απιστευτο καραγκιοζακι!
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση,.....  Θα δω και τη διαθεσιμότητα παίζει στον εκτροφέα,….θα παίξει και αυτό μεγάλο ρόλο στην επιλογή μου,….γιατί για μένα μετράει να το πάρω από έναν άνθρωπο που να ξέρει και θα είναι εκεί ανά πάσα στιγμή, να λύνει τις όποιος απορίες μου, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή και όχι από οποιοδήποτε άτομο που απλά τα εμπορεύεται.

----------


## kdionisios

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση,.....  Θα δω και τη διαθεσιμότητα παίζει στον εκτροφέα,….θα παίξει και αυτό μεγάλο ρόλο στην επιλογή μου,….γιατί για μένα μετράει να το πάρω από έναν άνθρωπο που να ξέρει και θα είναι εκεί ανά πάσα στιγμή, να λύνει τις όποιος απορίες μου, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή και όχι από οποιοδήποτε άτομο που απλά τα εμπορεύεται.


Πολυ σωστα!!!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Μου είπε ο εκτροφέας ότι θα μου φέρει μπροστά μου όποια μικρά(απογαλακτισμένα) των είδων που με ενδιαφέρουν και έχει διαθέσιμα……...μόλις με κάποιο αισθανθούμε χημεία  μεταξύ μας θα έχω βρει αυτό που θέλω.   Σωστός;

 Και όταν λέω χημεία ξέρετε τι εννοώ,…..να με κοιτάξει να το κοιτάξω και να βαρέσει  ο φτερωτός θεός κατακούτελα.

----------


## mitsman

Σωστοοοοοοσσστ!

----------


## Epicouros

Τοοοοοοοοοστ;   Παίδες την κάνω,..παω για μάσα.

----------


## Marilenaki

Εκεινη την στιγμη θα θες να τα παρεις ολα!!!! πολυ καλη κινηση αυτη!!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Μαριλένα,...αυτό μου το πρότεινε    από μόνος του ο άνθρωπος, μετά από μια κουβεντούλα βέβαια που του άνοιξα περί after sales service,…μου άρεσε που μου το είπε και αυτό θα κάνω τελικά.

----------


## Marilenaki

και πολυ καλα θα κανεις!! θα ειναι πιο δυσκολο στην επιλογη σου αλλα ειναι το ιδανικοτερο να υπαρχει παντα η επιλογη! οταν μπορω να το κανω εγω αυτο με τα δικα μου φαινεται αμεσως το δεσιμο αναμεσα στο μωρο με το ατομο που διαλεγει!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird...azon%20Parrots

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## Epicouros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε,...πολύ χρήσιμα link.

----------


## george45

Νεκτάριε καλησπέρα!
Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για αγορά μάλλον αμαζον ή ζακό, στείλε μου αν μπορείς σε π.μ. τα στοιχεία του εκτροφέα!
Σ΄ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο ο Νεκταριος εχει αν μπει οσους μηνες βλεπεις οτι ηταν το μνμ αυτο σχεδον!

----------


## lasenios

Γεια σε όλους, με την ευκαρία της συζήτησης ηθελα να ρωττήσω ποια η γνωμη (οσων γνωρίζουν) για τoυς double yellow αμαζονες.
Και αν ειναι δυνατόν τα πλεονεκτήματα ή μειονεκτηματα σε σχέση με blue front και yellow front.
Κι εγώ ψάχνομαι τελευταία και ειμαι στην αναμονη λόγω εποχής αλλα και τα εχω δεί όλα στο ψάξιμο.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Γεια σε όλους, με την ευκαρία της συζήτησης ηθελα να ρωττήσω ποια η γνωμη (οσων γνωρίζουν) για τoυς double yellow αμαζονες.
>  Και αν ειναι δυνατόν τα πλεονεκτήματα ή μειονεκτηματα σε σχέση με blue front και yellow front.
>  Κι εγώ ψάχνομαι τελευταία και ειμαι στην αναμονη λόγω εποχής αλλα και τα εχω δεί όλα στο ψάξιμο.



*Καλυτερα να ανοιξεις ενα νεο θεμα ! 

Ετσι θα σε βοηθησουν περισσοτερα παιδια πιστευω !*

Δες καποια θεματα που ειναι σχετικα με τους Double-Yellow Amazon Parrot ! 

*Double Yellow Amazona**Παπαγάλοι Αμαζονίου*

----------


## lasenios

Ευχαριστώ ευθύμη αλλα τα επισυναπτόμενα σου τα χω μάθει απ'έξω! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλο αυτο !  :Happy: 

Διλαδι εισαι προετιμασμενος απο θεματα γνωσεων !

Να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο τωρα , το ιδανικο θα ηταν να εχεις ετοιμα :

1. Ευρυχωρο κλουβι --->  Το πουλι να μπορει να ανοιξει τα φτερα του χωρις να τα ακουμπαει στα καγκελα ( Ελαχιστο μεγεθος κλουβιου για Double-Yellow Amazon Parrot ειναι :

ΕΙΔΟΣ ΠΤΗΝΟΥ                        / ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΟΥ                 / ΚΕΝO ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΟΥ

Amazons  --->  60.9Χ91.4Χ121.9cm  --->  1.90 cm έως  2.54 cm

2. Γκαμα Τροφων --->  Απο την κυρια τροφη μεχρι και ..... ''Ολες τις απαραιτητες τροφες'' !

3. Αξεσουαρ/Παιχνιδια/Σταντ ---> Πολλα παιχνιδια που να ειναι φτιαγμενα απο διαφορα υλικα οπως ξυλο κ.λ.π ! Ενα Stand για να καθεται ο παπαγαλος τις ωρες που θα ειναι ελευθερος ! (Υπο την επιβλεψη σου παντα! Ποτε μονος και ελευθερος ! )


Και επειδι δεν ειμαστε ολοι για εξοδα , μπορεις να φτιαξεις παιχνιδια , εξισου ομορφα με αυτα των Pet Shop ! 

Οριστε μερικα θεματα !  :Happy: 

1. Xειροποίητα παιχνίδια για το Μούτρο !  

2. Χειροποίητα Παιχνιδάκια Αttempt #1

3. Ιδέες και κατασκευές μου για παιχνίδια παπαγάλων

4. Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

και ...

5. Τα χεορποίητα παιχνιδάκια του Τζιτζιφρίγκου!



Αμα ο παπαγαλος σου ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια προσπαθησε να τον κοινωνικοποιησεις !

Οριστε ενα thread !

Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.

 Και εδω για το Stand !

Επειδι τα Stand πουλιουνται σε εξωφρενικες τιμες , μπορεις να φτιαξεις ευκολα και σχετικα γρηγορα ενα !
Απο φυσικα κλαδια ---> Καλα αποστηρωμενα και καλυτερα απο μερη που να μην ειναι κοντα σε μεγαλους δρομους που περνανε πολλα αυτοκινητα ! )

Οριστε καποια Thread !

1. Παιχνιδότοπος για Ringneck

2. Τα σταντ της Πράσινης μπανάνας ! Amazon !

Ενα τελειο Stand για το πουλακι σου !Θα το καταευχαριστηθει !  ---> μην το πατησεις , αυτο ειναι το αποκατω !

3. Σταντ δέντρο !!!


Ελπιζω να βοηθησα !  :Happy:

----------

